# Avatar?



## no1special18 (Apr 7, 2006)

Is that the picture that shows up under your name? If it is, how do you put one on? I have some pictures on my computer, can I use one of those?


----------



## ReformedWretch (Apr 7, 2006)

Go into your control panel, edit profile, avatar URL.

In that space you have to enter the URL of a picture you want to use, so you have to have somewhere to upload the picture. However, before uploading it and using the URL you have to make sure it's the correct size which I think is 150x150

www.photobucket.com is the uploading site I use.


----------

